# WoodSmith on DVD



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If you are like me and a big fan of the WoodSimth Mag. and the plans , here's a deal for you.

All 200 mag. on one DVD for only 99.oo bucks plus new ones that can be added from the NET for free...

Back Issue Library - Woodsmith Magazine


===


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Are they going to do shop notes dvd Bob?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I do not know that one but it would be nice to have it also..


===



vikingcraftsman said:


> Are they going to do shop notes dvd Bob?


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*shop notes*



bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I do not know that one but it would be nice to have it also..
> 
> ...


Hi BOB,I bought the shop notes dvd on E/BAY.they really looked authentic,worked fine the first couple of times then started giving a lot of probs , eg. stalling can't open that sort of thing.I did find a way around it by transferring to file on my pc.but the others just wont give all there info ,so beware buying on the net except from the companies itself,keep chippin, MAC.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys. Check out this site for shopnotes DVD.
http://shopnotes.com/back-issue-library.php


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the Shop Notes back issue DVD. Works just fine for me. And they sent me an offer to upgrade to the back issue DVD with all of 2012 issues on it for $5. Got itlast week. Work just fine.


----------



## newtfromkansas (Feb 3, 2013)

*porter cable 7116*



vikingcraftsman said:


> Are they going to do shop notes dvd Bob?


what i need is a dvd on the pc 7116 [email protected]


----------

